# Mountain Lion sighting



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey Big Ben and friends, 
Mountain Lion made the front page of Rapid City, SD Journal Newspaper.
The Lion was photographed returning to feed on a deer it had killed earlier, near Rapid City some where.
Photographer seen skid marks (day time), followed, set camera, and got a few pictures. Pretty neat. The guy walks along path everyday, where this happened. He said it will be only a matter of time before someone gets hurt.
Photo was taken with one of those new motion sensor outdoor cameras.
Mountain Lions are increasingly being seen around here. I have not been fortunite yet to see one, but friends have. I have always wanted to see one, they are more affraid of humans, and are sneeky, but very dangerous, and starting to be seen in the the back yards of small communities around here.
Big Ben have you seen any while out calling?
Have you tried one of those new outdoor cameras? The story really caught my eye when I read about the camera, my son has been wanting one real bad.


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

Is mountain lion hunting open in SD? I remember about 10 years ago or so, down in the cities where i am from, there was a lion that had somehow come to our area. My family and i came home one night, and sure as shiat, there it was in our back yard. I guess it was just feasting on geese in the area, so it really had no reason to leave. Kind of cool to see in person, but i sure wouldnt want to run into one in the woods alone.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

WishinIwerefishin,
There is no Mountian Lion Season in SD. But, there is talk about having a season for Mountian Lion. I suspect that the number of Mountain Lion to be taken will be very limited if there is a Season.
It is sort of funny, but my wife got mad at me, why I don't take one of your pistols for protection when your out Fly Fishing (The Quiet Sport)(you know that is the most proabilable time I will see one). I told her, "that would probably just piss them off, I'd just use the Fly Rod like in fencing".
A while back two brothers killed one in self defense. It was sneeking up on my brother so I shot it. Yea right.


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

My dad, brother and I were out in the badlands of ND scouting mulies this summer 12 miles from where that one was killed by out of state hunter during first weekend of bowseason. My dad and brother split up to cover more ground, I tried my luck at calling coyotes. I had the only gun. I had finished a couple sets and nothing came in so I went back to where the pickup was. I never saw the lion until a few mins later. My dad said it was watching him inside the pickup only ten yards away. I scared it off when i walked up. we went and found my brother and walked 60 yards from it and didn't even know it. We saw it later when we found my brother and where back up on the hill. I say nuke every damm one off the map.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Why does everyone hold the damn deer and elk so high like they're are so much more of a game animal!!!! :evil: i say start shooting deer all year round and let a few mountain lions acculmalate so we can have a season on them We have way too many deer the way it is


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

brad t.

I can't speak for everyone else, but for me i'd rather we not have em in north dakota. I can't remember the last time a deer or elk had a young child for breakfast?

Now i know mountain lions aren't out looking for young kids, but i gotta tell ya....i'd be awful nervous if we were out camping and my youngsters were off playing alone and one of those things came strolling along.


----------

